# Xi Ultra Magnum?



## chunkz159 (Jul 29, 2010)

i know very little about this bow. If anyone knows anything about the bow just or make spit some words i dont care. I want to be hunting with it this year the limbs a in great shape nothing cracked could maybe use new strings and cables. so if you know anything please tell me


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

My XI had metal cables and all you did was replace the string. Are there any labels on the bow with a-a, dw and dl?


----------



## chunkz159 (Jul 29, 2010)

i already figured it out thank you thoughn


----------

